# Sexy heartwings...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Isn't he looking so handsome and manly!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Trying..lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Love that first photo with his foot a little bit forward, it looks like he's really posing. lol.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Trying to impress the ladies, eh Ziggy?!


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

is that what what heart wings look like heidi does something like that.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sammy2850 said:


> is that what what heart wings look like heidi does something like that.


If this is Sammy from Tb, then Heidi is a budgie right? Heartwings isn't something that's done among budgies, it's tiel mating behavior. Budgies might do something simliar if they are hot.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow how can Baby not fall in love with him


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Budgies might do something simliar if they are hot.


Yes budgies do it when they are hot because Little Bill does it when he has been flying and is out if breath 

Anyway back On Topic!

Aly, Ziggy is so cute and looks very big & strong  Baby is mad, not to like him


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy looks so cute ...hehe 

I guess not all tiels do it as a mating behaviour? I have never seen Ollie do it yet but I have caught him more then once trying to mate with Hollie  the only thing he does is sing to her move closer and thats my cue to move him away...lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL!! It is your cue to move him away! That is funny:rofl:
Naughty Ollie, he must be in love


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Baby is mad, not to like him


She does now..She preened him the other day..for like a second..I think it's taken her some getting use to because she was the only tiel for so long.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> She does now..She preened him the other day..for like a second..I think it's taken her some getting use to because she was the only tiel for so long.


That is good to hear 
Do you want them to become a pair ?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> That is good to hear
> Do you want them to become a pair ?


Sure do.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Sure do.


Great! Hope they do, I would love to see some babies 
Good Luck


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Great! Hope they do, I would love to see some babies
> Good Luck


Thanks. I would LOVE to have their grandbabies!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Thanks. I would LOVE to have their grandbabies!


Their babies would be so cute! And such lovely colours


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Their babies would be so cute! And such lovely colours


I'd get 100% grey babies. It doesn't matter to me though. I just always want a part of Baby with me..and Ziggy too.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I'd get 100% grey babies. It doesn't matter to me though. I just always want a part of Baby with me..and Ziggy too.


Aww! A part of both your Ziggy and Baby. I would end up keeping them, I just couldn't get rid of them.  LOL!!


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> If this is Sammy from Tb, then Heidi is a budgie right? Heartwings isn't something that's done among budgies, it's tiel mating behavior. Budgies might do something simliar if they are hot.


yep thats me ok thanks for that i wasnt quite sure if budgies did heartwings i thought heidi was feeling hot thanks again


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

naughty ollie pick a girl who mean mummy wont move you away from lol and baby and ziggy are very pretty i hope they breed and when they do there better be lots of piccies ok lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Aww! A part of both your Ziggy and Baby. I would end up keeping them, I just couldn't get rid of them.  LOL!!



I will keep them all. I could never give away her kids.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike likes to do heart wings alot too  It is so cute to watch him strut around


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep. It's official. Ziggy is adorable!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I will keep them all. I could never give away her kids.


Are you going to breed her only once then  I think they will be gorgess


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Are you going to breed her only once then  I think they will be gorgess


Right now I'm only aiming for once. Ziggy's still a baby so I'll cross that bridge when I get there..
He does do heartwings for her and hop around like a little bunny..it's too cute!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww ziggy looks so cute!


----------

